

The Second Coming of Java: Clinton-Era Relic Returns to Rule Web - NelsonMinar
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/09/the-second-coming-of-java/all/

======
taude
"it was also a notable day for Java, a relic of the 1990s that is once again
remaking the internet."

I wasn't aware that Java went anywhere and wasn't used heavily throughout the
2000s. I pretty much stopped reading the article after the lead sentence.

------
billrobertson42
Where did the comments for this article go? There were several here this
morning.

